# Analoge Spiegelreflex



## nodoubt (13. März 2004)

Hi, 

ich benötige für einige Fotos eine Spiegelreflexkamera. Ich möchte mir jetzt zuerst eine Analoge kaufen, wenn ich immer noch spaß dran habe usw. möchte ich dann auf eine Digitale umsteigen. 

Ich habe mir jetzt einige von Canon angeschaut. Mir ist da besonders die EOS 3000V und die EOS 300V aufgefallen.

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied sagen? 

Mir ist es sehr wichtig, dass ich alles manuell einstellen kann. 

 - Die Fokusierung
 - Auslöseverzögerung
 - Belichtung usw. möglichst alles. 

ist das bei diesen Modellen möglich?


Kann ich auch die von Canon angebotenen Objektive auf alle auch auf die Digitalen Kameras machen?

Es wäre es sehr nett, wenn ich mir antworten würdet!


----------



## Vitalis (14. März 2004)

Hi nodoubt,
die 300V dürfte alles können, was Du erwähnt hast. Bei der 3000V bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber sie müßte auch alles beherrschen. Die Unterschiede kann ich Dir auf Anhieb nicht sagen.

Die aktuellen Canon-Objektive passen zu beiden Kameras und auch zu den digitalen, ja.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## nodoubt (15. März 2004)

ok, vielen Dank, das hat mir weitergeholfen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nodoubt _
> *Mir ist es sehr wichtig, dass ich alles manuell einstellen kann.
> 
> - Die Fokusierung
> ...



1. manuelle Fokussierung
Das ist Sache des Objektivs und von daher hat es nichts mit der Kamera zu tun.
Also: Ja, ist möglich

2. Auslöseverzögerung
Spielt bei analogen Kameras keine Rolle. Die Verzögerung von Digitalkameras
gibt es bei analog nicht.

3. Belichtungseinstellung
Von komplett manuell bis zur Vollautomatik geht praktisch alles. Bei manueller
Belichtungseinstellung stehen dir die mittenbetonte Integralmessung und die
zentrale Selektivmessung zur Verfügung. Bei Autofokusfotografie kommt noch die
Mehrfeldmessung dazu.

Unterschiede 300V und 3000V:
- 300V macht bis zu 2,5 Bilder/s, die 3000V macht nur maximal 1,5 Bilder/s
- Die 300V hat eine Abblendtaste, die 3000V nicht
- Die 300V hat bei Autofokus eine Schärfenachführung (AI Servo AF), die 3000V nicht

Gruß
Martin


----------



## nils123 (3. Oktober 2004)

ich hab eine frage und zwar wollt ich mir auch die eos 300v zulegen aber wollt halt auch unbedingt so serinbilder schissen können.. was muss man da beachten also 2,5 billder/s ist doch fürn anfang ganz ok oder?wie funktioniert das also ich halt den auslöser gedrückt der macht halt bis der film voll ist fotos,
oder wie?!

bitte um schnelle antwort da ich bald in urlaub fahre und mir gerne noch eine cam bis dahin zu geleget haben möchte.

NILS


----------



## Joh (3. Oktober 2004)

nils123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab eine frage und zwar wollt ich mir auch die eos 300v zulegen aber wollt halt auch unbedingt so serinbilder schissen können.. was muss man da beachten also 2,5 billder/s ist doch fürn anfang ganz ok oder?wie funktioniert das also ich halt den auslöser gedrückt der macht halt bis der film voll ist fotos,
> oder wie?!
> 
> bitte um schnelle antwort da ich bald in urlaub fahre und mir gerne noch eine cam bis dahin zu geleget haben möchte.
> ...


Was habt ihr denn alle mit "schissen"?
Ach übrigens Klick! 

 :suspekt:


----------

